# Party Size Crunchy Onion Chicken Tenders



## Alix (Oct 2, 2009)

From the Friendly French's folks:

*
Party Size Crunchy Onion Chicken Tenders *

Prep time: 10 min.

Cook time: 15 min.

Servings: 8

6 oz. can (3 cups) FRENCH'S® Original or Cheddar French Fried Onions
1/4 cup flour
2 lbs. chicken tenders
2 eggs, beaten

CRUSH French Fried Onions with flour in plastic bag. 

DIP chicken tenders into egg; coat in onion crumbs. 

BAKE 15 min. at 400°F until chicken is cooked. 

SERVE with French's Honey Mustard and Spicy Buffalo Ranch Dip.


----------

